# Protein Bars Recipe



## boyley1984

i seen a recipe on another site a few weeks back, and decided to try my own based from his recipe, its real easy to make no cooking involved, but you may wanna make changes to your amounts but here goes.....

I will Show You Both Recipes Mine And Original

My Recipe

*Ingredients*

580g Oats

290g Whey Protein

280g Peanut Butter

190g Honey

568ml Milk

Original Recipe

*Ingredients*

1 cup Natural peanut butter(I prefer crunchy) - 236g

8 tablespoons honey- 226g

1.5 cups whey protein powder- 105g

1.5 cups of uncooked oatmeal- 85g

50g of 85% chocolate-optional

Now heres the instructions NO COOKING INVOLVED

1) Add the peanut butter and honey in a bowl, microwave on full for 80 secs. They should end up as a thick warm substance.

2) Add the Whey and Oats and mix together, you can use a knife for this. If they don't quite mix, add a touch of water. If you want, you can add raisins/nuts etc to taste.

3) (Optional) Melt 50g of the chocolate in the microwave, and add it to the mixture at this point. ( I NEVER USED CHOCOLATE)

4) Then Smooth into 13x9 buttered tray and leave for 20 mins. Cut into 10 to 12 equal bars and wrap and store in fridge!!










my recipe would make for a good bulking bar cut into 8 bars

Approx Nutritional Info ( FOR MY RECIPE NOT ORIGINAL)

each bar

700 calories

52g protein

51g Carbs

24g Fat (most from peanut butter)

now orginal recipe 12 bars

each bar

285 Calories

15g Protein

22g Carbohydrates

13g Fat

It's great because it requires no cooking and even someone like me who has last went into a kitchen to cook in 2003 can make them!

You can experiment and add new things , e.g nuts, raisins, or whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## swrutt

Chuck some creatine in there and you have the full package so to speak. They look awesome, I want to try to make these but I want only around 40g protein a bar, max 40g carbs and max 10g fat.


----------



## tassos81

That looks great!


----------



## tassos81

Question: Microwave on full power? Also in the ingredients list you mention milk but there is no milk in the instruction on how to make. Could you add this?


----------



## boyley1984

tassos81 said:


> Question: Microwave on full power? Also in the ingredients list you mention milk but there is no milk in the instruction on how to make. Could you add this?


just put microwave on for 80secs and leave, alto i stopped it after 40secs and give a quick stir then put in for last 40secs, dont worry about the smell its just the honey melting. as for the milk i used powdered milk (1 pint) (no water) just add it in the bowl with other ingredients. at first it will be hard to mix together just keep mixing with spoon/fork and it will eventually mix in , you can add i little water but i dident have to


----------



## tassos81

thanks for that. I will give it a go!


----------



## fishfingers

Just made some of these ad there really nice. Only thing is they dont stick together that well, they cruble a little bit when dry but apart from that there great!


----------



## boyley1984

fishfingers said:


> Just made some of these ad there really nice. Only thing is they dont stick together that well, they cruble a little bit when dry but apart from that there great!


try adding a little water when mixing


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960

Think I might bite these adding cherries and almonds if poss. Nice recipie tho


----------



## fishfingers

boyley1984 said:


> try adding a little water when mixing


I added some more honey, that sorted it, really nice like flapjack almost.


----------



## Verne

Boyley .. do the bars stay solid when removed from the fridge for any length of time? In other words could you take a couple to work and not end up with a splodge by mid afternoon?

Cheers

Verne


----------



## fishfingers

I know the question wasnt addressed to me, but il answer anyway  If they are made right they should stay solid, i make them all the time.


----------



## Verne

ok cheers bud...


----------



## Ashmeister

there is chocolate in the pictures , this aint mentioned in your recipe :S


----------



## Luke911

just made some of these they are great thanks for the recipe

Luke


----------

